# Sticky  Entire body and face trimming groom of DOLCE ++ Morning Brush Out + Grooming Goodies



## MalteseObsessed

3 Videos I believe I haven't shared here yet...maybe others, can't remember

We've had a chaotic few weeks. We did a bunch of video shoots and then my computer was so full that I couldn't even upload ONE SINGLE picture onto it.

soooo...I had a nice week of no grooming and shopping around the neighborhoods...course shopping = only for doggie stuff -- i haven't bought a stitch of clothing nor shoes for over a year now...

Then my hand got crushed rendering me incapable of anything...ya'll know my dogs went on food strike...naughty little ones...and they enjoyed a NICE hungry vacation off of the grooming table too...NO EATING and NO GROOMING...weird...

I finally did a little video shoot yesterday...i can't scissor right now cuz I HAVE a DUMB THUMB..but we had fun just showing DOLCE's morning routine and a few Grooming Goodies

At the end of the video we play a game of FETCH with Toothbrushes ~~~ PINKY is so cute as she pops out under the couch ~~ tries to steal the brush away from DOLCE ~~ and pops out for a CAMEO appearance around the coffee table
*
Dolce Daily Brushing Routine - July Grooming Goodies - Dolce Flip Topknot, Tear Stain cleaning, brushing, teeth brushing | Maltese Obsession*


I don't think I posted DOLCE"S full groom that we video taped. 
Part 1 is the body clipping 
Part 2 is the body finish and face trimming
...and we try to add a little fun out-takes at the end of each video....this is geared towards beginning home groomers...so the instructions may seem diff then what a pro would do...fyi...
*
Maltese Summer Clip using Wahl Bravura and Polar Bear Face Trim | Maltese Obsession*

I get so many emails asking about where to buy stuff that I Sourced the items ...as best i could...on the blog

I need opinions about what to do about Dolce == I wonder if I should trim her ears and keep her face rounded OR try and grow the ears long??? == for some reason i feel like she is too little to carry long ears === but then she has the BEST fur to carry a long eared Korean style cut...argh...the ears...what to do :blink::blush:


----------



## zooeysmom

:thumbsup: I must say, your dogs have quite the life, Hedy! Your videos are so fun to watch.


----------



## jane and addison

So beautiful.


----------



## Ann Mother

So beautiful all this with a hurt hand? I love that cut!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deborah

Love the video. 
I have use Pure Paws for many years and do need to buy some more. I have the Ultra Shine Conditioner Spray and I don't use it because I find that when I spray Rylee with anything she turns into a dust mop and all things stick to her. I also do not like the scent. It is so dry here that Static Guard on her body. I can get away with doing this because she is not going to lick any part of her body and the hair stays put much better with Static Guard I don't like that scent either but it does go away very quickly.
It has been a while since I have needed to buy anything and at the time I all the conditioner needs to be heated. I have no idea if this is still the case. The product I had needed to be heated in order to work.
I have you ever done a video of your grooming area? I would love to see how you are set up.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Thanks ladies.

Deborah -- yes the scent is truly a preference thing. I did a groom recently and it was a silky terrier. The dog's mom preferred the scent of the PP Silk Basics Conditioning spray to the PP Shine Ultra. She loved the entire PP SILK on her dog. They went home very happy, as I packed them with a bag of Pure Paws goodies so mom could bathe their dog the same way at their house.

I haven't shown the entire grooming area, but most of it is pretty visible in the videos. Just the trash can and Kool pup are under the table.


----------



## Lou's Mom

Hedy - you've inspired me! Your girls are just so beautiful. Ordered most of the big ticket items to do the grooming myself. Groomer recommended Metro Air Force Commander Dryer 2 Speed but reviews were that it was noisy - so I think I'll splurge and get the Kool pup.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Lou's Mom said:


> Hedy - you've inspired me! Your girls are just so beautiful. Ordered most of the big ticket items to do the grooming myself. Groomer recommended Metro Air Force Commander Dryer 2 Speed but reviews were that it was noisy - so I think I'll splurge and get the Kool pup.


Donna that Metro Force is Screaming Loud = I have a version of it and the tank is clumpsy and get's really hot and that cord is super short and and and and...well the Kool Pup is 25% off so....What COLOR You getting!?!!:chili::chili::thumbsup:


----------



## Lou's Mom

malteseobsessed said:


> donna that metro force is screaming loud = i have a version of it and the tank is clumpsy and get's really hot and that cord is super short and and and and...well the kool pup is 25% off so....what color you getting!?!!:chili::chili::thumbsup:


purple!!!


----------



## Alexa

Thanks for sharing these great grooming videos, Hedy!

I like watching them to catch up with new idea's and hint's for grooming as I also do it at home. 

Your baby is so sweet and I'm really impressed how easily you can brush her teeth! :aktion033:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## sdubose

Hedy, I hope you realize how very helpful your videos are. And I love the cooing sound Dolce makes.


----------



## Sophieanne

Hedy,

I must say Dolce is Beautiful!!!! As well as your other babies. I really enjoyed watching your video! She is so calm and seemed to be enjoying the session. I love watching for ideas!


----------



## Deborah

If I read correctly you used the Pure Paws Silk. How did you like it?


----------



## maddysmom

I don't know how you do it Hedy...they always look so perfect and another great video!


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Thanks Ladies! Dolce sometimes coos ...but mostly she is a Primadona and we call her our WHINING PINING Primadona!

Deborah == Chardy aka Carol, McCartney and Bimmer's mom told us about the PP Silk Basics Line == we trust Carol and bought the entire line of shampoo, conditioner, conditioning spray, serum ...the PP SILK Line. We LOVE the smell and it works great on all the dogs EXCEPT Pinky. 

Since we've had it on our Grooming Table == the friends that have smelled PP Shine, PP H20, PP Silk Conditioners === some Like PP Ultra Shine (purple bottle) and some like PP SILK (black bottles)...I haven't had any takers not he H20 yet...thanks to Carol on the tip about the SILK line...smells very soft and PRETTY...very FEM the SILK line


----------



## Deborah

Thank you for the information. I think I will be ordering that line.
I would love to see how you handle your puppy that does not like to be groomed.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

I plan on doing the video. I hurt my hand and can't use shears at the moment ...think I may have sprained my thumb ~~ but it is getting better. I plan on resuming with a few new video's after my trip to Vegas

I have one that is superbly hard to groom cuz she dances and spins the entire time I am trimming... Some of my friends dogs are pretty hard to groom too...I'll try and tape them too...

i have one that screams bloody murder every time I touch her legs...I've had one that snaps at my fingers...I've had one that poops non stop...I have one that is fine in the bath and poops the moment the blow dryer goes on (I have it timed now so I have her poop right into the trash can)...that would make for a funny video...ahahaha...never a dull moment...


----------



## Lou's Mom

Hedy - I love your videos! Just wondered if you have you done a video on the bathing, blow out part of the grooming? Now that I have my kool pup I think I might need some tips!


----------



## shellbeme

Hedy, I think Dolce is breathtaking as she is now. I suppose you could try letting her ears grow out and trying the Korean on her if you like. Their hair grows fairly quickly so you could always go back if you wanted.  I look forward to more videos and updates!


----------



## hempsteadjb

I love all of the videos! Have watched them numerous times...I can do a little of the touch ups between grooming. Dolce is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy

So pretty :wub:


----------



## Chardy

The H20 line may be a tad too soft for the maltese -- If it gets too soft you are prone to more matting. I am anxious to hear Hedy what you think on this... I have to groom McC every 5 days.. doing it that often saves me time in the long run. Both of their coats are silky.. McC more thinner than Bimmer and he just does not get matting very often. Her worst enemy is him when they play.. he causes it all to happen. :blink: little stinker.


----------



## MalteseObsessed

there is one Kool-Pup video up of me drying Dolce, but I plan on doing the other dogs too cuz they are all dried a little differently ~~ esp Tweety with her long ears

Donna -- gonna do a bathing video too...it's the lighting in their bath area that is presenting a challenge at the moment...

Shelly ~~ i know Dolce's ears bug me...i don't like this weird Not LONG and NOT TIDY SHORt length...i want to trim them a million times a day cuz she looks off balance...but i know if i can hold out she'd be the perfect fur to carry a long ear Korean style...thankfully I can't cut with shears right now...so for the time being her ears are this awkward length...hahaha

Thanks Pat and Judy..you are too nice...

Carol -- you right about some lines being not right and causing mats -- the more nourishing shampoos and conditioners cause thinner haired dogs to mat more easily for sure...

I haven't tried the H20 line out yet...I 've been having too much fun with the Silk and the Factor Zero lately!! ...but my Pinky does best on the PP Ultra Reconstructing (AIYEEE YAHYEE Yahyee that is a mouthfull ~~ I keep tripping over my tongue when I say it in my videos)


----------

